# The Glass Prison LIVE - my Dream Theater cover band



## Rachmaninoff (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, not much to say. First time we played it, and to worsen the things, we chose it to be our opening song. We were totally frightened. At least we tried...  and the guy with the cam was in the middle of the crowd, so the sound is hard to hear. Anyway here it goes:

Part 1:


Part 2:


FYI, I'm the guitarist. Yes, that's my Ibanez Universe UV7BK. My hands were shaking like hell, I was nervous a lot.


----------



## Harry (Dec 15, 2009)

Sounds like you guys put a lot of effort into it.
I wouldn't worry about the mistakes too much, even Petrucci himself stuffs up part of this song when he's played it live before.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Dec 15, 2009)

Pretty good dude, the solo in the beginning is really hard to play so don't worry too much about the screw ups.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Dec 15, 2009)

Good job.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 15, 2009)

normally i'm not very understanding with messups, because I hold us all to very high standards, but if you had played it at tempo it would have been much better. i doubt petrucci would have pulled it off at that tempo


----------



## Ultraworld (Dec 19, 2009)

I liked it


----------

